# New to site. Hello all. Yyc alberta



## hammerhands (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey folks. Glad to join. Seems like a lot of support and conections in here. Looking forward to it all.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome. Great handle! What is your discipline?


----------

